# Anyone done an Ironman on here??



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Entering a half ironman, just wondered if anyone else has done one


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

archiebald said:


> *Entering a half ironman*, just wondered if anyone else has done one


:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

What distances have you done before?

What distance is the half ironman your doing?


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Fella in our Running club has just done the Bolton Iron Man - 10hours 35min ! He's a machine ! :doublesho
His London Marathon time was 3h 5m, his Iron Man Marathon was 3h 35m, that was after his 2 mile swim & 110 mile bike ride !


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Id rather clean a rr wit a cotton bud fair play


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I have not done an Ironman or half Ironman, but I have done countless Duathlon’s and the occasional triathlon over the years.

The key to completing any endurance event is to treat each discipline as a separate event. As long as you train for each event accordingly, it’s relatively easy to complete the overall race.

One thing that you cannot train for however is race day nutrition. Try to take into account the projected weather conditions for the month of the event, your expected completion time and the terrain of the event. One rule of thumb is to try and take on 20grms of Carbohydrate every 20 to 40 minutes, but this is very much a rule of thumb. For some people it will work, for others it will not. Obviously you cannot eat or drink whilst swimming, but you can once you hit the bike and run leg. Ensure you have enough energy to complete the event by eating and drinking correctly. Try to think ahead to the next event and try to ensure you are correctly fuelled. More people fail an Ironman event from ill planed nutrition than anything else. Once you hit the wall, your race is over.

If you have never attempted an endurance event, book yourself into some local sprint triathlons. Try to concentrate on your transition times (don’t rush), make sure you get things right or as best you can; with an Ironman event, you are out there a long time!

Swim, bike and run your own race; do not race the guy next to you, as you’ll only blow-up and it’ll be hard work from there on in. Assuming you finish, which I’m sure you will. You will I’m sure be quite ill the next day. It is not uncommon to spend copious amounts of time on the toilet as your body attempts to flush toxins and everything else from your system, so it might make sense to book the Monday off work.

Lastly, enjoy the day! It will either be a one off event for you in which case savour the moment or it’ll set you up for the big MDOT!

I have friends that have completed numerous Ironman, double Ironman and other extreme endurance events, and they have all said never again, but in the end, there is always another event to take part in.

Good luck…!


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Did a half IM distance event 2 weeks ago

I set out with the aim of just finishing, which I did

1.2 mile sea swim following the line of the beach, there quite a strong current which made the return leg hard work!!

56 miles on the bike relatively flat, but quite hilly for 20% of it. I forced my self to take on some food gels and liquid and made it through the bike quite well

13.1 mile run I had only ever run 5 miles once before as my longest run so I knew I was going to find it tough, walked the last 20%, but made it

It was a club run event and really friendly with great support.
I bought my first road bike in January, I hadn't swum or run properly before this year.
i have done a few sprint tris this year but nothing longer

I finished in 6hr 43. hope to get under 6hrs next year


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys it's 70.3 miles in total over 3 events. Looking forward to it and the nutrition tips have been pointed out by another source so defo going to make sure I'm fuelled well. How were you the next day?


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

little bit stiff for a couple of days.

but because some other were doing a full ironman distance I hung around at the end, so was moving around still, and didn't just collapse on the sofa for the rest of the day


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

My ex gf did an ironman but that's another story...


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I am nervous about the three disciplines but doing a lake swim rather than sea will help with the nerves


----------

